# Backup von DVD-9 auf DVD-5

## danscho

hallo an alle da draussen,

un der windows welt gibts ja schon millionen von tools die es ermöglichen seine eigenen video-dvds auf DVD-R bzw. +R etc. als sicherheitskopie zu bringen.

ich bin der meinunf dass es nix gibt was unter windows geht aber unter linux nicht.

ich bin nicht interessiert an einer DVDShrink-version unter wine etc.

ich möchte eine reine linux-lösung.

hat jemand erfahrungen??? weiss jemand projekte, programmierer die sich mit sowas schon beschäftigen??

gibts hier tatkräftige programmierer die lust hätten sowas zu verwirklichen???

bitte alles zum thema DVD-9 auf DVD-5 hier rein.. danke

----------

## Basti_litho

lustig - hab grad einen Thread damit eröffnet  :Very Happy: 

hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=125781

----------

## Robelix

Im Multimedia-Forum hier gibt's schon einen langen thread zum Thema

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=52414

----------

## Basti_litho

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> Im Multimedia-Forum hier gibt's schon einen langen thread zum Thema
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=52414

 

ja, aber leider machen die das überwiegend mit dem Windows Programm "dvdshrink" und Wine.

Das ist bei mir immer abgestürtzt.

Und mit linux-only programmen ist mir das sowieso lieber.

----------

## Robelix

Sorry, vergessen zu erwähnen:

Erst auf der zweiten Seite wird's interessant.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=52414&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=25

----------

## Basti_litho

ja, das ist ein Posting von mir - leider ist diese Methode Zeit-,  Platz- und Arbeitsaufwendig.

Mittlerweile gibts aber ne möglichkeit die in 15min, mit nur 4.5 GB und nur ein Befehl,

funktioniert.

(mit streamDVD und dvdripper2: siehe link oben)

MfG

PS: Nun gibt es auch ein Programm (vobmangle), welches außer eine DVD9 in eine DVD5 konvertieren kann, auch ein Menü erstellen kann - alles in einem Aufwasch, sogar mit GUI.

Ist aber noch im frühen Stadium (0.1.0)

----------

## danscho

ausgezeichnet smithers!!

kann jemand vielleicht von diesem "vobmangle" mal ein oder 2 screenshots machen????

hab alles abgesucht aber keinen gefunden..

danke

----------

## sprittwicht

"15min, mit nur 4.5 GB und nur ein Befehl"...

Wieso sind eigentlich alle so heiß drauf, dass das DVD-Kopieren so rasend schnell geht? Ohne jetzt hier blöd rumtrollen zu wollen, aber dieses simple Requantisieren, wie es DVD-Shrink und Konsorten machen, sieht einfach nur mies aus. Ich hab Zeit satt, gibt es keine Programme, die das Video komplett neu encoden? Benutze im Moment noch Pinnacle Instant Copy. Wenn es denn nach ca. 10 Anläufen per Trial & Error die angestrebte Größe von 4,38 GB tatsächlich mal annähernd erreicht, sieht das Ergebnis sogar richtig gut aus. Gibt's Vergleichbares unter Linux?

----------

## Basti_litho

 *danscho wrote:*   

> ausgezeichnet smithers!!
> 
> kann jemand vielleicht von diesem "vobmangle" mal ein oder 2 screenshots machen????
> 
> hab alles abgesucht aber keinen gefunden..
> ...

 

sieht wirklich unspektakulär aus.

----------

## Basti_litho

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> "15min, mit nur 4.5 GB und nur ein Befehl"...
> 
> Wieso sind eigentlich alle so heiß drauf, dass das DVD-Kopieren so rasend schnell geht? Ohne jetzt hier blöd rumtrollen zu wollen, aber dieses simple Requantisieren, wie es DVD-Shrink und Konsorten machen, sieht einfach nur mies aus. Ich hab Zeit satt, gibt es keine Programme, die das Video komplett neu encoden? Benutze im Moment noch Pinnacle Instant Copy. Wenn es denn nach ca. 10 Anläufen per Trial & Error die angestrebte Größe von 4,38 GB tatsächlich mal annähernd erreicht, sieht das Ergebnis sogar richtig gut aus. Gibt's Vergleichbares unter Linux?

 

Also ich finde die Qualität absolut ok, (wie nah sitzt du den vor deinem Plasma Fehrnseher  :Very Happy:  ).

Der große Vorteil - der neuen Methode ist auch einfach der geringe Festplatten Platz der benötigt wird. Ich hatte mittlerweile schon so oft das Problem das der Platzt nicht ausgereicht hat und ich immer wieder andere Sachen auf eine externe Platte schieben musste, dass ich darum schon sehr froh bin.

Außerdem läuft mein PC nicht so oft und da ist ein kopieren in 20min wirklich herzlich willkommen  :Smile: 

----------

## danscho

hmmm ich glaub ja dass es ziemlich unspektakulaer ist, aber trotzdem finde ich screenshots immer ziemlich aussagekräftig

----------

## Basti_litho

also wenn du nicht unbedingt ein Menü brauchst - empfehle ich dir die andere Methode (streamDVD, dvdripper2) zu verwenden.

Nachdem ich andere fehler beseitigt hatte, stürzte "dvdauthor" ganz am Ende mit einem "Speicherzugriffs fehler" ab. Irgendwas passt da leider noch nicht.

MfG

PS: bin grad am kompilieren (pyqt,PythonImaging) - sobald ich fertig bin, poste ich ein paar screenshots.

----------

## danscho

das is nett von dir.....

----------

## Basti_litho

doofe Frage: wie kann man denn hier dateien Anhängen?

Hab kein button gefunden *TomatenaufdenAugenhab*

----------

## danscho

das geht glaub ich gar nicht.... kannst du sie nicht irgendwo anders ins netz stellen?? hast du die möglichkeit??? wenn nicht kannst sie mir auch als email schicken:

t.ango@gmx.de

----------

## danscho

dankeschön.........

----------

## sprittwicht

 *Basti_litho wrote:*   

> Der große Vorteil - der neuen Methode ist auch einfach der geringe Festplatten Platz der benötigt wird. Ich hatte mittlerweile schon so oft das Problem das der Platzt nicht ausgereicht hat und ich immer wieder andere Sachen auf eine externe Platte schieben musste, dass ich darum schon sehr froh bin.

 

Jo, aber eine höhere Qualität durch Neukodierung (zumindest optional dann halt) wäre schon was feines. Wenn der Hauptfilm ohne dämliche Trailer, 27.9-Ton und 31 Sprachen eh nur noch 5 GB groß ist, tut's die Requantisierung völlig. Aber wenn du wirklich 6-7 GB auf einen Rohling stauchen musst, wird's irgendwie zu blockig (gerade bei schnellen Bewegungen). Find ich zumindest, sowas ist ja immer sehr subjektiv.  :Smile: 

Das was Instant Copy da ausspuckt sieht schon ganz nett aus, nur ist das Programm als solches halt Mist. Deshalb bin ich ja noch verzweifelt am suchen, darf auch gerne etwas fuckeliger als 1-Klick-und-ex-und-hopp sein...

----------

## danscho

unter windows gibst dvd2dvd da kannst du den cinema-craft encoder einsetzen, der kostet meines wissens aber weit mehr als 1500 euro, also ist dass halt die frage ob es dir das wert ist.

auch mit TMPGenc Plus kannst du neu encodieren.

----------

## Basti_litho

also ich hab nun schon ein paar DVDs gemacht und ein Film der 6-7 GB (reiner Film - ohne Ton...usw.) gab's  bisher nur einmal.

Die meisten die ich bisher hatte waren alle zwischen vier und sechs GB - und da (wie du ja auch sagst) ist das Requanten absolut ok.

----------

## danscho

mal ne doofe frage: is die quali in linux dann genausogut wie bei z.b. dvdshrink?????

----------

## Basti_litho

 *danscho wrote:*   

> mal ne doofe frage: is die quali in linux dann genausogut wie bei z.b. dvdshrink?????

 

imho: ja, hunterprozent kann ich's aber nicht sagen - da bei mir "dvdshrink" nie wirklich lief (immer nur abgestürzt).

----------

